# Kernel panic sous OS 9



## gustavef (9 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde. 

Je débarque dans ce forum. J'ai fait une recherche et n'ai rien trouvé pour solutionner mon Problème.
J'espère qu'il y a une ou un costaud qui pourra me donner un conseil:
Mon titanium G4 400 m'affiche un écran gris avec un message en anglais: "Panic cpu (o) unable to find driver for the platform 3,2.

Quand je démarrare avec Option, il m'affiche juste une icone de disk dur avec le sigle "X" alors qu'il n'y a pas de systeme X sur ce disque. On dirait qu'il cherche ce systeme...
j'ai viré les préférences démarrage, changer le tableau de bord démarrage, j'ai réinstallé le system, mais rien n'y fait. Je sais que c'est un pb logiciel mais après 8 h de bataille, je suis bien bloqué.
Help!


----------



## gustavef (9 Octobre 2005)

Je me suis autodépanné (8h de rame, je poste ma question sur le forum et je trouve 1/2 après aiguillé par une réponse du forum... Longue vie a celui et au personnes qui font que cela existe!
Merci
GustaveF


----------



## r e m y (10 Octobre 2005)

Ce serait sympa d'expliquer... &#231;a peut toujours servir &#224; quelqu'un qui aurait le m&#234;me probl&#232;me en lui &#233;vitant tes 8 heures de gal&#232;re!


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Octobre 2005)

J'ai eu du mal &#224; suivre aussi, mais il me semble qu'il &#224; trouv&#233; la solution ici


----------



## gustavef (16 Octobre 2005)

Exactement Globalcut!
Mon titanium cherchait un system 10 pour d&#233;marrer alors qu'il n'&#233;tait pas install&#233; et la manip "Option" au d&#233;marrage ne m'offrait pas d'autre choix que X.

Excusez moi de ne pas avoir d&#233;taill&#233; la proc&#233;dure car il me reste des zones d'ombre quand &#224; la fa&#231;on dont je me suis sorti de ce p&#233;trin.
Re- Merci!


----------



## Vince.W (15 Avril 2010)

dommage elle m'aurait arrangé la procédure détaillée


----------

